# استفسار فى الترياك او الثايرستور



## ahmed_atoon (4 يناير 2012)

لدي مفتاح ديمر الخاص بالاضاءه وحصلت به قفله
فقمت بفتح الديمر ووجد الترانزستور هو اللى به مشكله وبعد مراجعه الداتا شيت علمت انه ثايرستور رقمه bta08 
ووجدت ايضا بالداتا شيت ان بديله btb 
ولكنى وجدت بالداتا شيت اكثر من نوع له فى الفولت 600c - 600tw
ولكن علي الثايرستور اللى لقيته 600 بس لانه انقسم والجزء الذى به بقيته منسوف تماما فهل سيأثر اذا ركبت اي واحد فيهم مكان التانى 600c or 600tw
ولو ملقتش ده او البديل بتاعه في حاجه تانيه ممكن اركبها مكانه ولا لازم هو علشان الحاجات ديه بتبقى قليله شويه عندنا انى الاقيها كلها
وشكرا لكم 
وفى انتظار ردكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يناير 2012)

المفروض أنه تراياك وليس ثايريستور
أى واحد أعلى من 400 فولت و بالتيار المناسب يصلح أى 8 أمبير أو أكثر حسب الأحمال لديك


----------



## ahmed_atoon (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا م/ ماجد
وجدت واحد نفس الرقم ولكنه 600b
وقمت بتغييره ولكن لم يعمل المقاومه والمكثف السيراميك قياسهم سليم والدايود سليم
هل ممكن ان يكون المقاومه المتغيره بها شئ وهل لها قياس
فى انتظار ردك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 يناير 2012)

طبعا لها قياس فهى مقاومة
بين الطرف الأول والأخير ستج القيمة المكتوبة عليها و غالبا 100 ك أو أكثر و بين الطرف الأوسط و أى من الطرفين مقاومة تتغير حسب زاوية الدوران


----------



## م/محمدخالد (6 يناير 2012)

لقد اوجز وانجز م/ ماجد وقال ما فيه فصل الحوار...


----------



## ahmed_atoon (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا م/ ماجد وم/ محمد
قمت بقياس المقاومه المتغيره ولم اجد عليها اي قياس
ولم اجد عليها ايضا قيمتها حتى اجد غيرها 
فهل اقوم بتركيب اي قيمه ام يشترط قيمه معينه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 يناير 2012)

أخى
فى مشاركتى السابقة ذكرت 100ك أو اكثر و هذا حسب موقعها فى الدائرة
جرب


----------



## ahmed_atoon (7 يناير 2012)

طب انا غيرت دلوقتي المقاومه ومافيش جديد
وقمت بتغيير المقاومتين الموجودين ايضا والمكثفين ولا يوجد قطع فى الخطوط
هل من سبب لذلك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 يناير 2012)

هذه دوائر الديمر ستجد أحداها قريبة من ما لديك
راجع على الدائرة


----------



## ahmed_atoon (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك م/ ماجد
ولكن اين رابط الدوائر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 يناير 2012)

معذرة يبدو أننى نسيت
http://www.google.com.eg/search?q=l...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------

